# VST kein sound?



## Derdada (22. April 2008)

Guten Tag..

Ich wollte mich mal ein wenig mit VST / VSTi auseinandersetzen. Habe mir den ASIO4ALL Treiber besorgt und einige VST Hosts (Chainer,REAPER,Minihost und VSThost). Dazu habe ich mir dieses Plugin besorgt: http://www.gtgsynths.com/Synth_zips/GTG_DrumSampler_II_GM.ZIP.

Nur wenn ich jetzt auf den Drums rumklicke oder eine Wav erzeuge, gibt es keinen Output, d.h.: es kommt kein Sound.

Ich bin Absoluter beginner auf diesem Gebiet, habe ich irgendwas vergessen? Brauche ich eine spezielle Soundkarte?

Ich hoffe, es kann mir jemand helfen,

Gruß, Derdada


----------



## Icarus (23. April 2008)

Hallo Derdada
Ich kenne die von Dir erwähnten VST-Hosts nicht, jedoch kann ich bestätigen, das Asio4all mit der normalen Standard-Soundkarte funktioniert, bei mir klappte es jedoch ohne jegliche Probleme oder weitere Einstellungen.
Ich kann mir deshalb höchstens vorstellen dass es an den Einstellungen des VST-Hosts liegt!


----------



## redybull (26. April 2008)

Hi,
kenne die Applikation auch nicht, eventuell "alter " Standard, dass Drums MIDI-Kanal *10 * verlangen? ..kam nur drauf, weil in dem Namen "GM" ergo General MIDI enthalten ist und Drums dort nur im Kanal 10 ansprechen, aber nicht getestet.

LG
Andreas


----------

